
Perl 6: Building and testing async socket code - jedharris
https://6guts.wordpress.com/2016/01/06/not-guts-but-6-part-3/
======
jedharris
This is part of a sequence using TDD to refactor and extend a Stomp client.
The earlier posts (not doing much with async code) are
[https://6guts.wordpress.com/2016/01/04/not-guts-
but-6-part-1...](https://6guts.wordpress.com/2016/01/04/not-guts-
but-6-part-1/) and [https://6guts.wordpress.com/2016/01/05/not-guts-
but-6-part-2...](https://6guts.wordpress.com/2016/01/05/not-guts-
but-6-part-2/) . There will be more.

------
jedharris
In the writeups I've seen on Perl 6 features (including the tutorials) the
async aspect of the language has mostly been left out. This post shows, rather
than tells, but because of the interweaving of coding and testing, it seems
very accessible to me, I hope even to people who don't know Perl 6.

------
jedharris
More generally this sequence of posts is a very smooth introduction to
idiomatic TDD development in Perl 6.

